# Eli Lilly Pharmaceuticals(Permission vist), Basingstoke, March 2011



## TranKmasT (Apr 6, 2011)

> In 1934 Eli Lilly and Company established its first office outside the USA at 2-4 Dean Street in Central London. At the time Eli Lilly was one of America’s largest suppliers of medicines, but its export business was in the hands of local agents.
> 
> The Dean Street office was one further step towards internationalisation and was followed within two years by a decision to build a manufacturing plant in the UK.
> 
> It is not recorded why Lilly chose Basingstoke for its manufacturing site, but the reasons are not hard to guess. High on the list of priorities must have been the sophisticated railway link-ups which put Basingstoke in touch with the whole country. The original factory was built facing the main railway line and overlooking Lilly’s own private siding, by the side of which was built a coal fired boiler house. Easy accessibility to London, the largest market for pharmaceuticals in the country, and to the port of Southampton, through which supplies and people from America could come, must also have been an important consideration. Finally not the least attractive feature must have been the availability of building land.​



http://friendsofwillis.hampshire.org.uk/eli_lilly.htm​
*Visited with GHosT, randomnut, Treadstone, Mookster, Phantom Bish and Andrew​**Thanks to the guys that made this happen and there patience for letting us photograph this great explore.​**Exterior shots.
*























. 












. 












. 









*Interior *






*Lots of equipment tagged to be auctioned off.*



. 












. 




*I'd love to know what part of the process required a giger counter*


















. 


































*Just a few of the remaining art deco features. Most of the offices having been heavily modernised.*








. 



















*My favourite part of the tour were the service tunnels
*





























*We were falling over ourselves mucking about doing "arty shots" with the snooker table*














​* Thanks for looking......*​


----------



## cuboard (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea man great shots! this place looks sick as hell!


----------



## Krypton (Apr 7, 2011)

wow very very cool


----------



## King Al (Apr 7, 2011)

This place looks fantastic! good to see more of it TKT


----------



## BassBooster (Apr 11, 2011)

What an amazing place! Is the building completely out of use now? It looks to be in such good condition, the building could be used as offices or anything really, without the need of much work or modification.


----------

